# Adiana Permanent Contraception



## broundy (Nov 4, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone out there is currently using the new system, Adiana?  I am in search of the HCPC code for the actual device.  We currently use Essure and will possibly be using this new system also and would like to get some reimbursement information.

Thank you

Bonnie


----------



## amjordan (Nov 4, 2009)

See if this document will help http://www.adiana.com/pdf/hcp/adiana-reimbursement-guide.pdf based on a little research, there is not a HCPCS code for the Adiana.


----------

